# Science Fiction collection recommended by the Financial Times



## Ian Whates (Jul 1, 2013)

Delighted to see that Chris Beckett's recent SF collection *The Peacock Cloak *features on the Financial Times' recommended summer reading list:

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/b995a37e-df5c-11e2-881f-00144feab7de.html#axzz2Xalxilpx

The book has also picked up some great reviews on Strange Horizons:
http://www.strangehorizons.com/reviews/2013/07/the_peacock_clo.shtml

In the Guardian newspaper:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2013/may/08/science-fiction-review-roundup-brown

On SFcrowsnest:
http://sfcrowsnest.org.uk/the-peacock-cloak-by-chris-beckettbook-review/

And elsewhere. Available now in paperback, signed limited hardback, and kindle editions.



​


----------



## Ian Whates (Aug 6, 2013)

"...a masterful collection of gritty science fiction that will capture and haunt readers, a brilliant invention of imagination that is unapologetic in its impact." 

Another fantastic review of Chris Beckett's collection 'The Peacock Cloak'. This time from the SFRevu site:

SFRevu Review


----------

